# How often do you really use an 8oz weight?



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

I've got a new sand spike and need to fill it. I already have a 12' OM12SCM and am happy with the rod. I was thinking of getting another except changing to a SC. I noticed out at Sandbridge, throwing an 8 with the SCM was like throwing a brick. Any thoughts?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*from 1 ho to another*

Get another conv rod....if you got a 8nbait rod and think'n about a 5-6oz rod.....a 10 or 11 ft OM lite , a Tica...a Breakaway LDX and I know a few more will chime in with other suggetstions.

Sometimes 8nbait+ is what's gotta be thrown....


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

reeled_out said:


> I've got a new sand spike and need to fill it.


Yup... I'm definately gonna have to give this one a shot...

*Day 1:* "Sweet Wife of my Life... remember me talking about my PSYCO friend Shooter? Well he makes the absolute best sand spikes... and I couldn't help but pick one up. I knew you would understand!"

*Day 2:* "Sweetheart... remember that awesome Shooter sand spike that I picked up yesterday? As it turns out, its pretty lonely without a rod to fill it. Of course, being a "custom" sand spike, it would have been unreasonable to fill it with anything other than a "custom" rod. I knew you would understand!"

*Day 3:* "Honey Bunny... I can't even begin to tell you how wonderful my new Shooter sand spike and custom rod look together. But I just realized that its a pretty useless combination without a "hand tweaked, super-mag'd free-spoolin', monster drag'd color matching reel" to go with. And I saved a lot of money by buying a 30# spool of Indestructo Line with it... and by putting it on myself. I knew you would understand!"

*Day 4:* "Love of my Life!... I know how you are always concerned about how my back feels when I have to muscle that big ole 54 gallon fishing trash can down the beach. So I decided to ease your concerns by purchasing a 2007 HandySandy 4x4 to haul my new Shooter sand spike to the beach. I knew you would understand!"

*Day 5:* "Hello?... Anyone Home?... Who changed the locks on the door?.... _I THOUGHT YOU UNDERSTOOD_..."

Jim


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

lmao...Jim....

Fishin tackle is deffinitely not somethin I like sharin w/ my misses


----------



## OV Renegade (Aug 5, 2006)

*Jim*

your a mind reader.I don't how long I was doing that for.Except it for an 89 Sportster.
\P.S. The secrets out now.


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Get another conv rod....if you got a 8nbait rod and think'n about a 5-6oz rod.....a 10 or 11 ft OM lite , a Tica...a Breakaway LDX and I know a few more will chime in with other suggetstions.
> 
> Sometimes 8nbait+ is what's gotta be thrown....


Maybe I should rephrase the question...The OM12SCM I have is rated up to 6oz. I was thinking of getting an OM12SC to compensate for the 8 oz. But in reality, how often do you use 8nBait? Sandbridge? Hatteras? But now that you've brought up a lighter rod...what I really want is two heavers and something lighter for tossing lures from the beach. I have a Slosh20 with an 11ft Penn. I like the distance I get with it but it's a pain to reel in. Can I still get the distance with a level wind? Maybe somebody may want to trade because....I'm thinking about a Slosh40 for my new heaver. Which brings me to another question...hehe. Can you get the distance with a 40 vs a 30?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Everyday*

Everyday.. LOL.. JAM


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

*a personal observation*

find myself throwing 8 & bait alot more often than i would like, but it is what it takes especially if you are going drummin. you gotta have the right tools for any job, and when you can not fish everday not having the right rod & reel is a sevier handicap and may make the difference in getting that trophy fish or not.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

everyday i go fishing, black drum in the spring, cobes in teh summer, reds inna fall, stripers and catfish in teh winter..


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

chris storrs said:


> everyday i go fishing, black drum in the spring, cobes in teh summer, reds inna fall, stripers and catfish in teh winter..


Living the dream... <sigh>


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

reeled_out said:


> Maybe I should rephrase the question...The OM12SCM I have is rated up to 6oz. I was thinking of getting an OM12SC to compensate for the 8 oz. But in reality, how often do you use 8nBait? Sandbridge? Hatteras? But now that you've brought up a lighter rod...what I really want is two heavers and something lighter for tossing lures from the beach. I have a Slosh20 with an 11ft Penn. I like the distance I get with it but it's a pain to reel in. Can I still get the distance with a level wind? Maybe somebody may want to trade because....I'm thinking about a Slosh40 for my new heaver. Which brings me to another question...hehe. Can you get the distance with a 40 vs a 30?


reeled out, The OM lite will throw 8and bait but it likes 6 and bait best. As far as a 40, no IMO you will not get the same distance as with a 30


----------



## Mark Lindsey (Jun 28, 2005)

*Distance*

If you are looking for long casts try a Penn 525Mag with 17 Suffix tritainium. Got one and love it. I throw mine on a 12 ft. OM rated for up to 12 oz. I'm sure that with a custom rod, built for you, you can get a lot more distance than with a factory rod. Just my thoughts. Good Luck.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Ok lets put it this way. If 6 will hold then 8 will too. But if 8 will hold will 6? not always. Heck when I fished the VABEACH surf tourny CATMANN# was using 8 oz for spot.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Mark Lindsey said:


> If you are looking for long casts try a Penn 525Mag with 17 Suffix tritainium. Got one and love it. I throw mine on a 12 ft. OM rated for up to 12 oz. I'm sure that with a custom rod, built for you, you can get a lot more distance than with a factory rod. Just my thoughts. Good Luck.


That is one of my set ups !!! Works like a charm. Hell I toss 6nbait and 8nbait at RomanCoke and Matapeake. Not because you need it to hold bottom but you need at least 6 to load the rod and get a good cast. (at least for this conventional newbie)


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*8nbait...*

Don't think I have ever used it...Hard to cast on the fly rod... ( Giggle).

FW


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

For two of my heavers, never anything but 8 ounces unless I need 10 to hold. Why use 8 ounces on a calm day or in the bay? Because that is what you need to be the most comfortable casting with when you really do need 8 to hold. It would be ashame if you perfected 5 ounces but the situation required 8 during a hot bite but you couldn't hold bottom and crossed everyone up or you just weren't comfortable with 8 and couldn't reach the distance you needed because you are lame with 8. Does that make any sense at all?

Mind you, I have outfits designed for 4 ouncess too so I guess I can be picky.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

lips pretty much got it. most times out of the day 6-7 will hold. 8 is neccessary sometimes, and sometimes a 12 aint going anywhere but sideways.

have a rod i like for 6, 8 and 8-cinderblock.

lips right tho, ya dont practice with 8, ya not gonna like it when fish are chewin and ya cant reach'em


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

Lipyourown said:


> For two of my heavers, never anything but 8 ounces unless I need 10 to hold. Why use 8 ounces on a calm day or in the bay? Because that is what you need to be the most comfortable casting with when you really do need 8 to hold. It would be ashame if you perfected 5 ounces but the situation required 8 during a hot bite but you couldn't hold bottom and crossed everyone up or you just weren't comfortable with 8 and couldn't reach the distance you needed because you are lame with 8. Does that make any sense at all?
> 
> Mind you, I have outfits designed for 4 ouncess too so I guess I can be picky.


Just what I needed. Thanks


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Here is my take: I have some off the shelf rods. Some are OK if that is what your finances allow. However a nice custom rod made for 8nbait is what you need. Furthermore once you throw one you wont go back right Al 

I had 2 1509's customs but prefered my 1569 better so I sold the 1509 's and got a yak. I also have a zziplex straight eight that is sweet as well. I have a couple of other customs for 3-6 ounces when needed. However I prefer 8nbait as that is what I throw best.

As for reels my mag525 can throw a mile but the line capacity is limited. I really love my abu7500 ctc3. That reel has been tweaked to throw 8nbait and does not throw less as well. I would need to make several casts if throwing less weight to tweak it for the lower weight. Also I have an avet sx that is magged and that too can throw a mile and hold much more line. So a lot is preference but fish species and where you are fishing for them will often determine the rod/reel set up you should be throwing. You would be surprised that after throwing out your mag525 with 8nbait from the surf for big drum at how much line you actually have out. Then you hook a monster and he makes a long run ut oh he spools ya now that would suck LOL 

Bottom line throw someones custom and see how that feels get a mag525 or slosh 30 (i like them too) or a 7500 if you can find one and have fun. Like Digger said if 8 holds when 6 would you are OK but if 6 wont and 8 is needed but your rod wont/cant throw 8 well you are screwed. 

Ken



> lmao...Jim....
> 
> Fishin tackle is deffinitely not somethin I like sharin w/ my misses


Al I not only agree with you I live by it LOL my old lady thinks every combo I have is a 59.00 walmart special except for one of the customs that Lou did for me. You know the one the black and silver 1569 that I won in a raffle LMAO a raffle man that was quick thinking. Now just how to explain the Yak that I have been keeping at my mom's house. Cant win that in a raffle too.........this one will take more thought. Figure if I keep selling those flounder rigs then I can say that is how I paid for it ............flounder rigs and bucktails and leadheads for stripers for sale cheap PM me


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Said it before and I'll say it again*

Never been dumped by a DRUM,Striper or a Cobia on my 525.. Put a 6 foot shark on da beach night before last.. Capicity is not an issue.. With a 6 I find that ya can't keep your line tight and ya get a big bow.. So six don't cut it for me..And I wish it would not cut it for other folks as well its hard enough to keep track of a straight line @ night let alone a bowed line.. 7 on the other hand has been a best kept secret ..LOL for along time now... JAM


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

JAM I like the SLOSH30 on the planks and the 525 on the beach. If they head down the beach while on the planks it is harder to follow so I feel(no real reason)the capacity is worth it and the distance of the cast is not as important. I feel the 525MAG is the better reel.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

In the Fall on AI, use 8 much tooo much, would prefer 5-6 or 7, but alot of times they just don't hold. Take an arsenal of rods that you cast 5nbait, 6nbait and 8nbait and one for tens or more. Only need one cause that will wear ya out quick if loading 3 or 4 rods with 10 and chunks.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

reeled_out said:


> How often do you really use an 8oz weight?


Never. Because the conditions I fish don't require anything that heavy. Most days I fish the beach here with 3 or 4oz, 5 on a ruff day, and after that two cinder blocks and an old car wheel won't hold so I go home...

I always use the LEAST amount of sinker I need, I never use 8 or 10 for "practice", because I'm never gonna fish anywhere that needs 8 or 10, and dragging an 8oz pyramid sinker back to the beach with a whiting hooked up is about as much fun as hemorrhoid surgery. 

So to answer your question, how often you need an 8oz weight depends on where you are going to be fishing; on some beaches you may always need 8oz, on others you may never need it. 

You can also use the "sputnik" type sinkers (with wires) that give you more hold without adding more lead to the sinker. It's a scientifically proven medical fact that throwing "8&Bait" won't increase your testosterone level; it'll just make your arms get tired faster than throwing "4&Bait".

The size of your line also plays a factor in how much sinker you need. I was fishing today with two identical rods, one with 20lb test line, one with 15lb test line, both with 4oz sinkers. The wind and current conditions caused the sinker to drift on the rod with 20lb test line, while other rod held the bottom fine. The larger the line diameter, the more the drag...

Bottom line is that only the guys who fish where you are planning to fish can really answer your question...


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

get the breakaway softies, 6oz softies will hold better than other types of 8oz sinkers. 5-6oz sputnik will hold bottom in most conditions. then again, i have not caught a decent size red in couple of years.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

A heaver is like yer golf club. You try and hit it the same way everytime. 

8^ is the standard.

Now if ya wanna toss a brick, get ahold of Dawgfsh and toss his 19oz pyrimad he had built fer North beach in da fall....

The Om, Lami 136 and Nail can toss it wit ease...Course me shoulder caint handle it at all


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

12's


NUFSED


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Fishing_Feud said:


> 12's
> 
> 
> NUFSED



instead of 8nbait 

i call it 12 and ATE


----------

